
Find out if your brain solves problems like a software engineering pro - okwolf
https://words.okwolf.com/problem-solving-pros
======
uberman
Nice article in general and a good breakdown of problem solving.

I don't get the tangential step to dismiss the notion that there are actually
10x developers. Particularly as your article goes on to explain exactly why
there could be.

People who as you describe that can:

* Understand the problem and how to know when it’s solved

* Determine multiple possible ways to solve the problem

* Pick a solution and test if it solves the problem

Are very likely to be much more efficient that the programmer who can't even
understand what the problem is to begin with or worse programmers who don't
understand that they don't understand what the problem is but insist that it
can be solved using that new and shiny toolkit they just found.

~~~
okwolf
My point about 10x developers is that they're not 10x better than average per
the stereotype, but avoiding 90% of the wasted effort the average dev expends.

